# ECG & Patient Monitor



## Eng.Hossam (18 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء..
فى هذه المشاركة نتكلم عن أحد الاجهزة الهامة وهو جهاز رسم تخطيط القلب أو (ECG) وقد راعيت فى هذه المشاركة ان اشرح فيها بإسلوب مبسط لكى يستطيع الجميع ان يفهمه ,ايضآ مرسل مع الجهاز رسم بسيط لدائرة ECG Amplifier one lead قمت بتصميمه وهذه الدائرة يستطيع اى شخص ان ينفذها ليكون لديه الجهاز الخاص به و هذه الدائرة بالرغم من بساطتها الشديدة مقارنة بالاجهزة المستخدمة فى المستشفيات الا انها تتكون من الاجزاء الرئيسية لأى جهاز رسم قلب غير انها غير مكلفة وتستطيع ان تتنقل بها فى أى مكان وتعرض الاشارة الخارجة منها على osciliscope أو على الكمبيوتر ببرنامج بسيط أسمه winscope , وفى النهاية أرجو الا أكون قد اطلت و جزانا الله و إياكم كل خير.
مرسل ايضآ المناقشة الخاصة بالمشروع بتاعى و كان بعنوان (Portable Patient Monitor) 


أخوكم م/حسام شلتوت


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أغسطس 2006)

جهود جبارة وافكار نيّره تحسد عليها

بارك الله بك .

البغدادي:77: :77: :77:


----------



## Bioengineer (18 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر ..وعسا ربي يجازيك خير

ومشروع رائع شكرا لك على طرحه في هذا المنتدى

وهذه مشاركه فعاله حقيقة.


----------



## aboabaad (19 أغسطس 2006)

رائع اخي جزيت خيرا 

تحياتي .


----------



## رحال حول العالم (19 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad_iweinah (19 أغسطس 2006)

*شكر*

يعطيك العافية على مجهودك الكبير :12: :12:


----------



## م.الدمشقي (20 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا والى الامام


----------



## lady moon (26 أكتوبر 2006)

يعطيك الف عافية
مشكووور


----------



## omarin (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يجزيك الخير ...ويكتر من أمثالك .........

ويجعلها بميزان حسنلتك


----------



## *®Dr. Kawara* (26 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك و يعطيك الف عافية
أعتقد أنه شرح كافي و وافي لِ patient monitor


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (27 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيا الشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## masry (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
اكتر من ممتاز يا باشمهندس


----------



## ابن عبدالكريم (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرآ جزيلآ ياغالي على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
والله يعافيك



محمد


----------



## ابن عبدالكريم (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرآ جزيلآ ياغالي على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
والله يعافيك



محمد


----------



## miro2002_eng (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مجهود ممتاز أخي وإلي الأمام إن شاء الله


----------



## jscnd_000 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم

ممكن روابط ثابته بدل المرفقات.

و شكراً


----------



## tigersking007 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر يابشمهندس حسام


----------



## kmor11 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## platinum_ouput (9 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا جميعا خير أن شاء الله


----------



## Hamzawy (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يوفقك يا اخ حسام ويبارك فيك
زميلك حمزة


----------



## $معاند الجرح$ (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
*Eng.Hossam*
على المجهود الرائع والمعتداد
تقبل مروري


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا والى الامام


----------



## م/ احمد صلاح (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا
وياريت تبين امراض المكشوفة من جراء استخدام الجهاز (انا مبتدى الاجهزة الطبية)


----------



## KhaliD26080 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية 

ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## اللوفر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف شكر ياعزيزي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## م/احمد زاكر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووور ع المجهود
تقبل مرورى


----------



## المهندس مبروك (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه ومشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس مبروك (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

:75::75::75:

:20::12: مشكور على الموضوع الرائع :12::20:

:75::75::75:​


----------



## نورصباح المختار (21 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ,الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## aboood2543 (14 يناير 2011)

رقم المشاركة : [*125* (*permalink*)] aboood2543 
جديد






 








*السلام عليكم
انا مشروعي عن economic biotelemetry ecg monitoring and recording
وهذا شرحه:

using local fm band to design and provide electrocardiogram recording and monitoring system to stay with patient during examining time the system using low power batteries and should be small enough to be attached on patient's belt it has dual functions transmit ECG signals and to record heart biorhythm receiving system should be available to show instrument function

الريسيفر عبارة عن جهاز راديو صغير فيه خاصية التسجيل

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في كتابة صيغة document للمشروع والي عندة اي معلومات عن هذا الجهاز ولكم مني جزيل الشكر...*​

رقم المشاركة : [*125* (*permalink*)] aboood2543 
جديد






 








*السلام عليكم
انا مشروعي عن economic biotelemetry ecg monitoring and recording
وهذا شرحه:

using local fm band to design and provide electrocardiogram recording and monitoring system to stay with patient during examining time the system using low power batteries and should be small enough to be attached on patient's belt it has dual functions transmit ECG signals and to record heart biorhythm receiving system should be available to show instrument function

الريسيفر عبارة عن جهاز راديو صغير فيه خاصية التسجيل

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في كتابة صيغة document للمشروع والي عندة اي معلومات عن هذا الجهاز ولكم مني جزيل الشكر...*



*السلام عليكم*
*الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود ومشروع رائع*​

*حبيت تساعدني اذا عندك فكرة عن مشروعي لانه قريب من مشروعك

انا مشروعي عن economic biotelemetry ecg monitoring and recording
وهذا شرحه:

using local fm band to design and provide electrocardiogram recording and monitoring system to stay with patient during examining time the system using low power batteries and should be small enough to be attached on patient's belt it has dual functions transmit ECG signals and to record heart biorhythm receiving system should be available to show instrument function

الريسيفر عبارة عن جهاز راديو صغير فيه خاصية التسجيل

ولك مني جزيل الشكر​*​


----------



## benamad (11 يونيو 2011)

يعطيك العافية على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## م. عصام رشيد (18 يونيو 2012)

ما شاء الله


----------



## ahmed.eng90 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا
الربط مفيد جدا


----------



## جحاجحا (28 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## flower-rose (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ..لو سمحتوا انا مشروع تخرجي عن heart sound amplifier 
اذا ممكن انو اي أحد عندوا معلومة يسااعدني فيها ضرووري ولكم خالص شكري ^_^


----------



## AbuShrouk (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rajai (30 أكتوبر 2012)

عمل رائع ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed alzabidi (15 نوفمبر 2012)

لا استطيك ان اصف شكري لك اخي العزيز ساعتني كثيرا في البحث اللي سوف اقدمه نهايه هدا العام ان شاء الله واتمنى ان احتجت اليك في اي استفسار ان اجدك غير مشغول 
:56:بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا:84:
:85:​


----------



## medeng91 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ..ممكن تقول لي كيف ربطت الدائره ecg مع الحاسبه عن طريق اي كيبل وكيف !!


----------



## عبداللطيف2006 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطييك العافيه ع الجهود الراااائعه


----------



## samoha-991 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

